# Color Fusion Pen Blanks



## Ocfluitt (Sep 1, 2022)

I have been thinking for a while that very few of traditionally poured resin pen blanks stand out from the rest. I have cast alot of pen blanks but have just been wanting something more. I love resin and the look of it, so I started a new journey to find a new way of making resin blanks. Here are some of the new blanks we have created in the shop lately, these are not color cast (poured) or label cast, these are made 100% by hand crafted before being cast in alumilite resin. Thank you for looking.


----------



## tgsponge1 (Sep 1, 2022)

Oscar these are very nicely done


----------



## Ocfluitt (Sep 1, 2022)

tgsponge1 said:


> Oscar these are very nicely done


Thank you very much.


----------



## mrburls (Sep 1, 2022)

That orange, black and white looks great. My wife would love that in a pen as she lost her pen similar to that I made when I first started making pens.
Keith


----------



## Ocfluitt (Sep 1, 2022)

mrburls said:


> That orange, black and white looks great. My wife would love that in a pen as she lost her pen similar to that I made when I first started making pens.
> Keith


Thank you sir. I saw you emailed me and response was sent. Thank you for the great compliment and interest.


----------



## KateHarrow (Sep 1, 2022)

Phenomenal work as always!


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm curious, are you putting epoxy on the tubes while spinning them at a slow speed to keep the resin from dripping and then taking other colors with fine tools to created the beautiful pieces you show here? Or is that a trade secret which I fully get?

But I saw these posted on.......crap I forget the company name. They also make some beautiful blanks that I got one of at the last Mid-Atlantic Pen conference. Oh well.


----------



## Ocfluitt (Sep 1, 2022)

KateHarrow said:


> Phenomenal work as always!


Thank you.


----------



## Ocfluitt (Sep 1, 2022)

SabertoothBunny said:


> I'm curious, are you putting epoxy on the tubes while spinning them at a slow speed to keep the resin from dripping and then taking other colors with fine tools to created the beautiful pieces you show here? Or is that a trade secret which I fully get?
> 
> But I saw these posted on.......crap I forget the company name. They also make some beautiful blanks that I got one of at the last Mid-Atlantic Pen conference. Oh well.





SabertoothBunny said:


> I'm curious, are you putting epoxy on the tubes while spinning them at a slow speed to keep the resin from dripping and then taking other colors with fine tools to created the beautiful pieces you show here? Or is that a trade secret which I fully get?
> 
> But I saw these posted on.......crap I forget the company name. They also make some beautiful blanks that I got one of at the last Mid-Atlantic Pen conference. Oh well.


Yes the way I make them is proprietary, you maybe seen them posted to Facebook pages as I just opened my website. I was at mid Ohio as a vendor awhile back it’s possible it was me lol. I have done a lot of resin blanks and hybrid blanks as well as thread wraps.


----------

